# Supermarket Home Delivery & Receipts



## MrEarl (22 Nov 2015)

Hello,

I have been having a problem of late with a certain very famous supermarket that does home delivery.

In simple term, we all know the concept is that you log into your account with them online, you place your order and select an appropriate time for delivery, and thereafter your groceries get delivered.

When your groceries are delivered, you are supposed to be provided with a detailed receipt, which confirms what groceries have been delivered (or might be unavailable from your online order) and the amount you are being charged.

For two weeks running now, the retailer has provided a receipt in my personal name with multiple errors on it, indicating for example that goods I had ordered are not available and yet they are being delivered, or vice versa.  In addition, the document clearly states that I will be charged zero and is dated completely wrong (wrong date, month and year !).

Given this is a grocery order and quite large with the majority of items needing to be refrigerated or put in the freezer quickly, it is very difficult to keep track on exactly what has or has not been delivered (because it's a large order and there are obviously already certain grocery items in both the fridge and freezer before I put all of the new items in).

While I complained the first time, the complaint had little impact and has clearly not resulted in the problem being fixed a week later, when the problem has occurred again.

At this stage, am I being unreasonable in refusing to pay them given they continue to fail to provide an appropriate receipt, despite me having previously brought this to their attention etc ?

(Needless to say, the next step is likely to be taking my business elsewhere...)


----------



## Leo (23 Nov 2015)

Take your time to confirm every item in your order, if anything doesn't tally with the paperwork/receipt, refuse to accept it. That return to the supermarket will hit them in the pocket, and that's where they'll take notice and action, especially if more people do likewise.

Feel free to name the supermarket to see if others share your experience. Perhaps it's systematic or limited to a single store...


----------



## huskerdu (23 Nov 2015)

I get a delivery from Tesco every week and I never have problems. I wouldn't accept the level of problems you have encountered.

Every week, I am handed the list and asked if I accept everything, are the substitutions OK, is there anything I want to check and send back if I am not happy.  The receipt is always spot on. 

I don't even particularly like Tesco as a supermarket, but I find the delivery service excellent. 

I would prefer to do all the shopping myself but juggling kids and jobs, Its a compromise that I'm happy to make to get some time back, but only if the groceries are actually correct.

You are not being unreasonable.


----------



## MrEarl (23 Nov 2015)

Thank you Leo.

As I am sure you and everyone else here have guessed, it is Tesco I am talking about.

After quite a while trying to get through the freezer, fridge and presses / bathroom items, I think the receipt shows something like ten incorrect items (either items apparently not in stock and delivered, or vice versa)... thats before we get into the issue of terribly wrong date, indication of zero charge etc.

The previous week was similar to the above and other than a brief telephone apology and small offer of compensation by way of credit, nothing more has been done. A correct receipt was never issued etc.



huskerdu said:


> ...Every week, I am handed the list and asked if I accept everything, are the substitutions OK, is there anything I want to check and send back if I am not happy.  The receipt is always spot on....



Yes, that is exactly how things used to work and all good.

However, recent times, it has gone from bad to worse.  When I asked the delivery guy this week if the problems I was having were happening to anyone else, he said he'd never seen it before and yet it has happened to me more than once... he also pointed out that the receipt showed zero charge and could not tell me if I was going to be charged or not and if I was to be charged, how much it would be.


----------



## mathepac (23 Nov 2015)

Post your questions to Tesco on their Facebook page. I guarantee a quick response and resolution to your problems which may be localised.


----------

